# Gentoo doesn't see RAM

## dummyhead3

I have installed an extra 2 Gigs of ram for my computer (now it has 3 gigs minus video memory). Unfortunately, gentoo doesn't see the RAM, however Windows and my BIOS do. Also I am running a 32-bit version of Gentoo on a my 64 bit processor. cat /proc/cpuinfo gives this:

cat /proc/cpuinfo

processor	: 0

vendor_id	: AuthenticAMD

cpu family	: 15

model		: 79

model name	: AMD Athlon(tm) 64 Processor 3800+

stepping	: 2

cpu MHz		: 2410.721

cache size	: 512 KB

fdiv_bug	: no

hlt_bug		: no

f00f_bug	: no

coma_bug	: no

fpu		: yes

fpu_exception	: yes

cpuid level	: 1

wp		: yes

flags		: fpu vme de pse tsc msr pae mce cx8 apic sep mtrr pge mca cmov pat pse36 clflush mmx fxsr sse sse2 syscall nx mmxext fxsr_opt rdtscp lm 3dnowext 3dnow up pni cx16 lahf_lm svm extapic cr8_legacy

bogomips	: 4821.44

clflush size	: 64

power management: ts fid vid ttp tm stc

Thnx in advance

----------

## widremann

Did you configure your kernel to support high memory?

----------

## cach0rr0

where are you seeing that the memory isn't recognized? In `free`, in `top`, where?

----------

## dummyhead3

Thnx wierdmann, I recompiled my kernel with 4gig high memory support and ow i've got my 3 gigs of RAM!

----------

## d2_racing

Yep, that little option can cause  a lot of trouble  :Razz: 

----------

## widremann

 *dummyhead3 wrote:*   

> Thnx wierdmann, I recompiled my kernel with 4gig high memory support and ow i've got my 3 gigs of RAM!

 

That's not my name...

----------

## dummyhead3

lol w00ps Really sorry widremann.

----------

## energyman76b

please add 'solved' to the thread title, thank you.

----------

